# Cleaning off dog after eating.



## Bluey (Nov 16, 2011)

How do you clean off your doggies face and paws after they eat? A wet rag won't kill anything but you don't want to use some kind of kitchen cleaner either. So what should I do?

Thanks


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

I guess if you must a baby wipe might do the job but I have never wiped their faces or paws.


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

Dogs are remarkably unmessy when they eat unless you have bearded type breeds with long chin hairs. I've never had any blood show up on my two dogs, and they kiss me right after eating, I'm still here!


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

I've never even thought about it, I just try not to lick my dogs too much right after they've eaten and we both stay safe :wink:


----------



## Bluey (Nov 16, 2011)

Yea, I didn't think it was a big deal either, but since I read it somewhere I was starting to think I should be wiping off the dog.


----------



## splitnightsky (Jun 20, 2011)

my dog always goes and rubs his face all over my carpet after he's done...
so I probably wouldn't even have the chance to clean him.

but really, I don't think it's anything to call foul on for bacteria.
also a baby wipe would be nice for messiness, but wouldn't do too much on the disinfection.

I'm sure you're fine without doing anything, unless your dog is the type to "kiss" you inside the mouth right after he eats.
if so, maybe just stay away from him for a bit and then go say hi


----------



## eternalstudent (Jul 22, 2010)

Occasionally Becka will spend a while licking the floor of the kitchen and end up with doggy drool on the tip of her chin, at this point you realise there is a floor with doggy anatomy as she can not for love nor money lick this point. She got quite deft at using either my curtains or the bed to clean her-self on . Now I just use a paper towel when it happens.

You definitely do not need to be using anti anything wipes.


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

I've been feeding raw for 3 1/2 years and have not once wiped my dogs off after eating and not once have I gotten sick from them. I think it's completely unnecessary.


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

Um never?

I really never thought about it and probably never will. I wipe up the floor if they eat inside but never their face or paws. Just seems silly to me.


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

As I wrote that last post in my phone, Sprocket jumped up in my lap and took a lick out of my whiskey.

He ate just an hour ago and is now sneaking a night cap.


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

Baby wipes. With Buck being a hound, his ears get in everything so it is a good way to just generally keep them clean. He also has those big floppy lips. I just keep baby wipes by the back door (they eat outside) and wipe his ears and lips when he comes in. If they eat something that requires front foot use we wipe them too. We have ALL carpet and we spend a lot of time on the floor. We don't own our home either so when we leave this command we have to pay for anything damaged so I try to keep the carpet (which was brand spanking new when we moved in since the last family trashed the floor) as clean as possible. It rains a lot here so mud would get tracked in. Wiping them up really isn't just for cleaning up after they eat but to keep the mud out too.

I don't have a huge issue with my dogs and the raw. They regularly eat off of our forks if we get a fatty bite of OUR dinners or something. They just tend to get visible blood on themselves when they eat red meat... Dude only gets feet wiped when he eats something that requires feet and only gets his face wiped when he has red on his lips. 

For me, it's not the germs but to make sure I don't have to pay to replace anything when we leave this command and they check us out of this apartment.


----------



## Celt (Dec 27, 2010)

It won't disinfect anything, but then again, I don't disinfect in general. But for "bloody" messes (for some reason we get a lot of bones that when crunched into leak all over) I've used wet wipes (good for cleaning up sticky messes too), wet paper towels, and for really "bad" ones the kitchen sink. Hopefully not to digusting, but my pups have taken "sips" from my beverages (milk, water, etc) and it hasn't affected me yet.


----------



## shellbell (Sep 24, 2011)

I don't wipe my dogs down. And they usually jump in my bed right after eating, LOL.

If you are concerned though, maybe spray a vinegar/water solution on a paper towel and wipe with that?


----------



## nupe (Apr 26, 2011)

I use Baby Wipes here to with Buddy.


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

I never have cleaned their faces or feet, except for Aussie when I was having to "shove" his liver down. Now he eats it on his own so I don't need to anymore.


----------



## barneysmom2510 (Oct 12, 2011)

I have never washed my dogs face. the other night I did notice barney was a bit pink in the white fur around his mouth. He had been eating ab big pork rib so he was working at it for awhile. It went away.


----------

